

Ask HN: How to use 200k in the bay area? - throaway_sell

I have to sell stock worth $300k within 3 months due to termination of my job with my existing employer. After taxes, I think it would be worth $150K+ And I have some more cash in my bank.<p>I am on a work visa living in the SF Bay Area. So, what options do I have to use my money and save on taxes. I am not too keen on buying a place for myself, but I might if it makes sense tax wise. I am/was considering in rental property but I dont think being on Work Visa allows me to do that.<p>Any advice and suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
======
trafnar
What is your goal? You want to invest in something that will give you a large
return?

~~~
code_devil
the main goal is to save on taxes.

